# Need IEM like Soundmagic E10 2 to 2.5k



## teaj (May 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I had an accident and broke my 1 year old Soundmagic E10's jack and now I need a new IEM that has a similar soundstage as E10. I loved everything about the E10s. The feel and the sound output and they are very well balanced as they are not bass heavy at all. I need a similar IEM doesn't have overpowering bass for around 2-2.5k? E10 is old now and I think there are better options available. Any suggestions?


----------



## sandynator (May 1, 2015)

Go through the reviews of following & select what suits your preference..
1. Vsonic VSD3/VSD3S around 3k [more that your budget but worth the money ] 
2. Vsonic VSD1/VSD1S 
3. Tpeos Tank
4. Tpeos Popular


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Go through the reviews of following & select what suits your preference..
> 1. Vsonic VSD3/VSD3S around 3k [more that your budget but worth the money ]
> 2. Vsonic VSD1/VSD1S
> 3. Tpeos Tank
> 4. Tpeos Popular



VSD3S is ~2550 VSonic VSD3S Black (Non Detachable)


----------



## sandynator (May 1, 2015)

RCuber said:


> VSD3S is ~2550 VSonic VSD3S Black (Non Detachable)




Add 330 as tax & shipping could be extra as per region.

Just put it in cart & then check the final price.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Add 330 as tax & shipping could be extra as per region.
> 
> Just put it in cart & then check the final price.



ah.. the asterisk


----------



## teaj (May 1, 2015)

RCuber said:


> VSD3S is ~2550 VSonic VSD3S Black (Non Detachable)





sandynator said:


> Add 330 as tax & shipping could be extra as per region.
> 
> Just put it in cart & then check the final price.



The sound quality is definitely very good but I don't like how the audio driver is so big in VSD3S and also having to wear that  rubber thingy over my ear every time is just not for me. Can you suggest IEM's designed like E10's (small and without that rubber piece)


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 1, 2015)

All the options given by [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] would be an upgrade to the SM E10.


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

+1 to VSD3S . It is certainly a better buy than.


----------



## teaj (May 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> +1 to VSD3S . It is certainly a better buy than.



Can it be used without those rubber ear pieces? What about Tpeos Tank and Popular? I know Tank is better than popular and how do these Tpeos stand against vsonic? My only concern is those rubber pieces on the wire that that you wear on the ear, I dont want them.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

teaj said:


> Can it be used without those rubber ear pieces? What about Tpeos Tank and Popular? I know Tank is better than popular and how do these Tpeos stand against vsonic? My only concern is those rubber pieces on the wire that that you wear on the ear, I dont want them.



If you have a problem with that just don't buy it. I have seen cases where people buy one thing and the negetive aspect always haunt them. I like Tpeos and I have also used them and along that they are certainly on par with the vsonic. So you can go for Tpeos.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 22, 2015)

You can buy SOUNDMAGIC E30 WIRED In-earphones. nice clear sound, nice bass excellent headphones for the price.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 22, 2015)

teaj said:


> Hey guys, I had an accident and broke my 1 year old Soundmagic E10's jack and now I need a new IEM that has a similar soundstage as E10. I loved everything about the E10s. The feel and the sound output and they are very well balanced as they are not bass heavy at all. I need a similar IEM doesn't have overpowering bass for around 2-2.5k? E10 is old now and I think there are better options available. Any suggestions?


Am i the only one who hears news of soundmagic breaking a lot. Of course majority of us use their cheaper to mid range models, and the good expensive models (Rs3k + )are tough, but i think we can all agree that budget Soundmagic IEMs are delicate. My Soundmagic es18 broke when i shoved it in my tight jeans pocket. 

Cowon Em1 is the budget IEM that has solid build quality in my opinion,it has accurate sound reproduction and bass is accurate,costing mere  Rs 699. Its been in the market for 6 friggin years and still remains the choice of audiophiles since these people prefer accuracy over BoomBoomOverbearing Bass. (Like that overhyped JBL Tempo,we Indians love  exxagerated bass)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 22, 2015)

Mi Pistons 3 for 1.5k >>>> E30 and counterparts.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Mi Pistons 3 for 1.5k >>>> E30 and counterparts.


Where do I buy this pair in India??? Any link???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 22, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Where do I buy this pair in India??? Any link???



allphoneunlock ebay
Seems OOS.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Where do I buy this pair in India??? Any link???



or keep an eye on mi website for this.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 23, 2015)

I atill cant get over the topic title
SUND MAGIC

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHH


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> or keep an eye on mi website for this.


Are the pistons that they sell on mi website the piston 3???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 23, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Are the pistons that they sell on mi website the piston 3???



Please post link.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 23, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Please post link.


Apparently they are not available in the Mi website... [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] tricked me!!!


----------



## sandynator (Jun 23, 2015)

They may come on mi india site.

You can always get it from abroad through official partners like penon audio etc.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Mi bad guys. Mixed it up badly this time


----------



## teaj (Jul 27, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I atill cant get over the topic title
> SUND MAGIC
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHH



LOL its a typo. I just realized it hahahah

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I was able to fix my E10 jack and I am using them for the past few months. I bought a silver 3.5mm jack and got it fixed from a radio shop but the sound quality is not the same as before. The bass is not like before and it's much less. The high low and mids sounds the same though. I think it's got something to do with the gold plated jack. I'm going to buy IEM's because these e10's are old now. Could anyone suggest something with a similar V shaped sound-stage? I am definitely not a bass head. So anything similar to E10 would be great within 2k would be great. Also E10's are so overpriced right now and not worth it to buy them again.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 27, 2015)

Check out KZ ED9 on hifange for ₹743/-


----------



## teaj (Aug 1, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Check out KZ ED9 on hifange for ₹743/-



I read its review and it's certainly better than piston 3. Probably the best in 1000rs range. I'm thinking about ordering them.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 1, 2015)

teaj said:


> I read its review and it's certainly better than piston 3. Probably the best in 1000rs range. I'm thinking about ordering them.



Source plz


----------



## teaj (Aug 1, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Source plz



Review of KZ ED9 and KZ ATE in-ear headphones with remote/mic - a new budget KING!!! - XDA Forums


----------

